# Winged Skellys



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Bare in mind that these are to be seen at night, in poor light, at a distance.
I used the 2ft skellys from OT with the led eyes.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I see you took the kids to the park this weekend. Hope it wasn't too hot and that you had fun.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I like them BD..
good idea on that wire for posing 
(they look like they are playing king of the mountain) LOL
Great Job


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

They are GREAT! you should put a fake fire in the center.
that is gonna look so cool on Hallowen night!!


----------



## Diabolos (Jun 23, 2008)

those look awesome


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks, I hadn't thought about a fake fire on that, sounds good.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

nice job BD...red oozing bodies and big black wings....nice!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

awsome job BD these look great !


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey I like those BD...Nice look..A fire would look good at night


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Great Job BD. Those look awesome. Those wings look huge.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW!! Those look great! A fire in the middle would look so cool at night. How did you make the wings?


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

They look great !! (another thing to add to my future list).


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Mmmmmmmm! barbecued ribs.:lolkin: Yeah! those look great. Heck with low light, at night, and seen from a distance. I think they look fine as is, but I agree with the others. Fire! fire! fire! Ha ha ha!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I agree on the fire aspect ...
maybe dig a hole in the ground under the wire and set red lights in it , like they crawled out of hell. LOL


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Uruk-Hai said:


> WOW!! Those look great! A fire in the middle would look so cool at night. How did you make the wings?


Thanks again everybody. I like the fire idea more and more and the open pit from hell sounds like a plan.

The wing bones are made from #9 aluminium clothline wire and to increase the size I slid some vinyle tubing over it and painted it red. The wing it made from weed cloth and covered with latex. The latex really didnt do what I wanted and next time I will omit that. Sprayed with flat black to dull the shine and a little over spray on the ribs to dull the red.
Check my album and you can see the wing bones there. The middle is a "M" shape with the middle of the M sliding into a slit in the back of the skelly.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice (icky) work!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Good job. Really nice work and an original use for Bluckies. Seems to me these would be great for a heavier-duty Axworthy setup. Flying Demons!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

nice work!! the fire from hell sounds like a great idea. I agree they look good the way they are. they look like they are in pain


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

oo oo! have a fogger in the hole too! smoke and fire and demons from deep! tee hee!cool use of bluckies.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Oooh, those are nice! May have to try to 'borrow' that idea.........


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

They look great! I love those little 2' bluckys, there's so much you can do with them.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks Cassie, you were the source of the inspiration for this project. Now I have to make a gate way from hell for the little guys. Mmmmm maybe an alter with a big fire pit.


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice work! Uh huh... fire fire fire! They look fantastic!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

These are great Bill! I like the "expression" on their faces. Great job!


----------



## DSTRONG61 (Jul 8, 2008)

hey these are great! you should put them in a dark corner of the house like they are trying to climb in a window or on the roof! Even add a strobe light - man they wouuld really cool - not that your idea isn't already great - is there a how to on this one yet?
denise


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Great job! They look really great.


----------

